# Bag for EX430ll?



## Cory (Aug 1, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a case with a shoulder strap and/or belt loop that a 430EXll Flash barely fits into? It's for travel/street when using my EOS M. 
Thanks.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 1, 2014)

Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 55 AW.


----------



## Cory (Aug 1, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lowepro Quick Flex Pouch 55 AW.


That's absolutely perfect. Thank you. Ordering tomorrow after returning from the big Aruba trip. Little bit of a "photo" fail, but might have got a few good ones by accident.


----------



## Taemobig (Aug 1, 2014)

Not a bag recommendation but if you want a small but powerful enough speedlight for ur EOS-M, I bought a canon 270EX. Its way better than the 90EX but tiny enough to fit in a pocket. I got one off ebay for $67. It was much better than having to carry around my 580EX II for fill flash.


----------



## s2kdriver80 (Aug 1, 2014)

Tamrac MX5383 M.A.S. Flash Accessory Pocket

That one doesn't have a strap included but a velcro-release belt strap in the back. Fits the 430EX II with Sto-fen perfectly with no wasted space, batteries/business cards/other stuff in front.


----------



## Cory (Aug 1, 2014)

s2kdriver80 said:


> Tamrac MX5383 M.A.S. Flash Accessory Pocket
> 
> That one doesn't have a strap included but a velcro-release belt strap in the back. Fits the 430EX II with Sto-fen perfectly with no wasted space, batteries/business cards/other stuff in front.


Thanks. That one looks pretty good too. Tough call.


----------

